# Katherine's Collection 2018 themes



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love Katharine's Collection. Even if it's pricey it's fun to see it all & steal ideas!

It's a good preview of some of the stuff Grandin Road will be getting. Last year they had several pieces from KC.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I love Katharine's Collection. Even if it's pricey it's fun to see it all & steal ideas!
> 
> It's a good preview of some of the stuff Grandin Road will be getting. Last year they had several pieces from KC.


Yes, I always enjoy seeing how Grandin Road will style the pieces. They are usually much better than the photos Katherine's Collection posts, and as you said, it's great to see how they incorporate different items from the catalog.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I am going to steal the hell out of some ideas from because $$$$$, like whoa.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

lilibat, yeah you definitely need to have copious amounts of disposable income to afford KC, that’s for sure!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i saw a couple of things i might like--the night watchman for example--but the rest are things we've seen that are just as nice for less elsewhere. and i don't understand why they changed the cupcake holding tabletopper witch...the other face was much better. this one looks like your grandma dressed up for halloween at a grade school.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm in the same boat...I gawk over the KC stuff and even go so far as to put in my cart and just leave it sitting lol. 

I'm in love with that lifesaver Countess. Ugh, if I had the disposable income for Halloween I wouldn't skip a beat in getting her. I also really love the "Breakfast is Served" tray. That's a cute idea that can probably be recreated for cheap.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't afford any of it but I like the lifesize dancing couple which I know was done before a few years ago. I also like the "breakfast is served" tray. I'm not really much of a DIY'er but I think Kenneth is right. And if I tried I could make something similar for a lot less money.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone have the vampire cat from 2016? I first saw it on Roger’s Gardens website. I’ve found it online from $130 - $150. Looks to be 14 in height. Worth it or not?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo, we must have the exact similar tastes in decor, because I’ve been on the hunt for that cat ever since I saw it! I was hoping to get it under $100 but I’m thinking of just biting the bullet on some site....


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo, we must have the exact similar tastes in decor, because I’ve been on the hunt for that cat ever since I saw it! I was hoping to get it under $100 but I’m thinking of just biting the bullet on some site....


Similar expensive tastes. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

True that!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

just came across this, sorry if yall seen this already
https://www.christmastraditions.com/category/katherines-collection-vintage.html


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was just looking at the Christmas Traditions website this weekend! So many great Halloween items if only I was rich!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I found a coupon for that site which brought the price of the Vampire Cat to $120, but they wanted $35 to ship it. I was like, ummmm, I don’t think so!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I found the cat on Amazon for $140 with free shipping. The company that’s selling it there is also selling it on their own website at $10 dollars cheaper, but you have to pay shipping I believe. Don’t quote me on the shipping there, but I think that was the case.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I found the cat on Amazon for $140 with free shipping. The company that’s selling it there is also selling it on their own website at $10 dollars cheaper, but you have to pay shipping I believe. Don’t quote me on the shipping there, but I think that was the case.



I was on a quest last night and finally ordered it! The one on Amazon is $140 and is being sold by City Lights Collectables, and they do list it for $130 on their website. But they have free shipping over $79 (no coupon needed, it looks like that’s their normal promo). I even tried to find a coupon code that worked for any additional $$ off, but none of the coupons I found worked. So, I finally just ordered it, because all the time I spent looking for it on various websites is something I don’t want to do again! LOL


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

You’ll have to post a picture of the vampire cat when you get it and let me know if it’s worth the price. I’ll hold off on buying it until I hear your thoughts. I don’t believe I actually have any Katherine pieces, but many are so beautiful online. I know they’re are expensive, but is the quality a guarantee?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have 2 or 3 of the less expensive KC items that Grandinroad has sold.....like the jeweled skeleton rat for example. It’s very good quality for what it is. A heavy professional resin material (it actually sort of feels like metal) that is adorned with really nice jewels (unlike the cheap jeweled skeleton from Pier 1 last year which cannot even compare!). I also bought that skull mask wall hanging that is really nice....a nice statement wall piece. That one was a little more expensive than I would have liked to pay, but the materials used are nice and high quality. Although I do wish it had more weight to it, as I believe the mask part is made out of paper mache, which I’m not a big fan of.

I will let you know about the vampire cat when I get it. I didn’t notice this until just before I ordered it, but the whiskers are not painted on....it’s actually a material of some sort to imitate actual real whiskers! Should be interesting to see it in person....I hope they don’t tempt my cat to try and play with it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> You’ll have to post a picture of the vampire cat when you get it and let me know if it’s worth the price. I’ll hold off on buying it until I hear your thoughts. I don’t believe I actually have any Katherine pieces, but many are so beautiful online. I know they’re are expensive, but is the quality a guarantee?


I have the witch tabletop server (the older version...I don't like the one GR is selling this year...her face looks too un-haggish for me) and the 3 D Countess hanging portrait as well as the jeweled rat. They are exquisite. Good materials, lovely not cheap or cheesy fabrics, good workmanship. Yes, they are expensive but they are worth SOME of that high price. Honestly, I feel they are truly worth about Half what they charge for them but a thing's value is whatever you can get people to pay for it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

^ totally agree! I think one of the reasons I’ve bought KC from Grandinroad is because I’ve been able to get them discounted (eventually if u wait long enough) to get them down to a more reasonable (yet still a little high) price. Most of the smaller boutique stores that sell KC hardly ever have sales and those prices are just out of my range. 

Don’t get me wrong, Grandinroad still has a few KC items that are still out of my range, even with a good sale, such as that witch tabletop server, but I think they do that on purpose. Offer a totally obnoxiously high priced item alongside a lesser expensive item, so most people can rationalize that smaller item purchase, even if it’s expensive. Because at least it’s not THAT expensive as that higher item! LOL

So for most of the KC stuff that I want but will never get, I have to just be happy with admiring them thru the screen of my iPad


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I forgot to mention....yes, the witch server that Grandinroad has this year is SOOOO not as nice as the previous one! I don’t like her face


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

the ONLY reason I got the Countess is that she was my one souvenir from our trip to California two years ago and the witch server was my 'reward' for working my fat a$$ off for a year and a half to get our former house sold. Otherwise, I'd still be drooling over the witch. My husband (the ONLY breadwinner here--I've never worked since we've been together) is indulgent...but he's not crazy!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I located a Katherine’s Collection Countess at the Pawley’s Island, SC Tuesday Morning location. As it’s 200 miles and a 3.5 hour drive one way from my location, I’ve decided against pursuing her. I did not ask about the Count. I thought I would put it out there in case anyone was in the area or up for a road trip. Please call and confirm if you are interested in the piece. I have not checked the status today, but she was there two days ago.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, that’s quite the drive, Im not sure I would do it either! Plus it’s still early in the season, the other (closer) stores may still be getting her. Or are they able to tell you whether or not they will be getting it in when you called around?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Aha! So that's the store they sent her to instead of the one nearby. Because they knew I'd never buy her so why taunt me with the ability to look and fall in love and then foolishly hand over a credit card before my sanity could rush back and save me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just received my vampire cat that I ordered from City Lights. I’m sure I would say this about many of KC items, definitely not worth the full asking price.

With this vampire cat, it’s hollow inside, which is always something I hate and associate with a lesser quality item. I have very playful and busy “real” cats in my house, so I prefer something that’s more substantial in weight so in case it gets bumped, it doesn’t get knocked over and damaged. So that’s the first thing. The second thing is I hate how they did the whiskers on it! They’re crafted with monofilament, and they don’t quite sit right, some are bent. More importantly, what cat has CLEAR whiskers? And the last thing is the color. You can’t tell from the photo, but the tongue looks more of a burgundy instead of a bright red, or even what you see in the photo, which appears a little brighter than in person. I will leave it sit out for a while so I can determine whether I want to paint it myself with a brighter red.

Aside from all that, I do like the face on it, and it’s a good realistic “life size” cat. The coloring of the black with gray-ish highlights throughout its fur is cool and stands out when the light hits it in a certain way. I do plan to keep it because overall I do like the look of it, but is it worth $130? No. But really you can say that about all KC things because they’re so overpriced.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I know this has probably been asked a million times, but is there an easy way to get your photos to insert upright instead of sideways?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I posted this in the Michaels thread but thought I should repost it here too.

I was just in Michaels & they have a Katherine's Collection knockoff of her Ghost Tree Lady figure! I almost bought her but I can wait & if I still want her come a coupon or sale & she's still there I may get her. If she's gone then it wasn't meant to be.

Katherine's Collection version @ $149 (give or take depending on the site or store)









The Michael's version is only $27.99. I'm sure with coupons & sales it will come way down but even at full price it's cheaper than the original. Just remember, since it's a knockoff check it over carefully for chips & breaks & it may need some touch up paint here & there since they're not exactly as precise with these Made-In-China" knockoffs:


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I posted this in the Michaels thread but thought I should repost it here too.
> 
> I was just in Michaels & they have a Katherine's Collection knockoff of her Ghost Tree Lady figure! I almost bought her but I can wait & if I still want her come a coupon or sale & she's still there I may get her. If she's gone then it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for this comparison and the Michael's version could easily be upgraded to the KC version. Which is in fact what I will do!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

What a shame about the vampire cat. It looks great in your picture! Unfortunately, those few places I found it online don’t appear to be the types of store that run sales. Thank you for letting us know that the quality and value don’t match up to the asking price. How disappointing!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> THANK YOU for this comparison and the Michael's version could easily be upgraded to the KC version. Which is in fact what I will do!


It wouldn't take much to "upgrade" it & it will probably need a bit of touch paint anyway.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> What a shame about the vampire cat. It looks great in your picture! Unfortunately, those few places I found it online don’t appear to be the types of store that run sales. Thank you for letting us know that the quality and value don’t match up to the asking price. How disappointing!



You’re right, those places don’t offer sales, which is why I finally bit the bullet and bought it at City Lights! I fell in love with it ever since I saw it in Rogers Gardens a couple years back and have been scouring the web ever since looking for the cheapest price. At least with City Lights, there was no shipping, and NO tax either, so it was a straight $130. I’m not saying don’t buy it, because despite its flaws I still do like it, but it’s just overpriced. But all of her stuff is, and I think if you fall in love with something, much like the Countess and Lord portraits, you’re willing to overpay for it I guess? LOL

But I do plan to paint the whiskers though, for sure. I’m gonna do a test run to see if paint will stick to monofilament, and if it does, those babies are getting painted! I think that will make me feel better. Something about them being clear just bothers me, not sure why!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> It wouldn't take much to "upgrade" it & it will probably need a bit of touch paint anyway.



I was thinking the same thing about upgrading it!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just received my vampire cat that I ordered from City Lights. I’m sure I would say this about many of KC items, definitely not worth the full asking price.
> 
> With this vampire cat, it’s hollow inside, which is always something I hate and associate with a lesser quality item. I have very playful and busy “real” cats in my house, so I prefer something that’s more substantial in weight so in case it gets bumped, it doesn’t get knocked over and damaged. So that’s the first thing. The second thing is I hate how they did the whiskers on it! They’re crafted with monofilament, and they don’t quite sit right, some are bent. More importantly, what cat has CLEAR whiskers? And the last thing is the color. You can’t tell from the photo, but the tongue looks more of a burgundy instead of a bright red, or even what you see in the photo, which appears a little brighter than in person. I will leave it sit out for a while so I can determine whether I want to paint it myself with a brighter red.
> 
> ...


glad i saw this post, i just bought this too...id trim the whiskers to more of a realistic growth like cats have and they should hold paint fine....put a wash on the tongue (try a purple umber mix and antique it) if its too bright for you, cats tongues arent one color or bright red you can always remove the latex paint with rubbing alcohol if you dont like what you put on there to see...........cant wait to add this kitty to my vampire hallway i do


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I actually kinda like the length of the whiskers (one of my cats has very long ones so that seems realistic to me) but I will definitely paint them! I did have to bend a couple of them, because you can imagine with them being monofilament, once they bend, it wants to stay that way until you force it in a different direction. I had to hold the other whiskers back and try to bend just one at the base, which seemed to do the trick (although I hope it didn’t weaken the glue, however that should be an easy fix if it did). 

As for the tongue, you’ll have to let me know what you think when you get yours, but one of the things I liked about it from the online pictures was the red tongue, which “normal” cats don’t have. So to me, the bright red is what makes it a vampire cat! I can live with it being burgundy, but it just feels like it needs to be a somewhat brighter red.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just wanted to add one more thing about my comments on the vampire cat, in case anyone else was thinking about buying it. Please take my comments with a grain of salt. I buy a LOT of Halloween decor, and am very particular with things I add to my collection. I mostly look for good quality stuff, however if I see something that has the look I want but maybe not necessarily 100% quality, I may still buy it. If any of you are familiar with Grandinroad, which I’m sure most of you are, a good example are those expressive pumpkins. I bought the 2 they sold last year, and just got the 3rd one that they are selling this year. I love their faces, but being that they are made out of paper mache, I definitely don’t think they’re worth the asking price of $69. I don’t even think they’re worth a sale price + free shipping. At most I’d value them at $20-25. But I do love their faces and I love how they look sitting together amongst all the other decor around them, so to that end, they were worth at least something to get me to buy them. I feel the same way about this vampire cat. While I have higher expectations of KC items (for obvious reasons!), I would probably still buy this because of the look I’m going for, even though I’m not completely sold on the quality. And others may disagree with me, because I know some people don’t have issues with the quality on things like those pumpkins made out of paper mache. And this cat isn’t made out of paper mache, I think it’s some kind of resin but it’s hollow inside so it’s pretty lightweight. I know it’s not accurate to associate an item’s quality with how much it weighs, but sometimes I just can’t help it. 

Anyway, that’s all! If you do buy it, I’d say City Lights is the best place as of right now. I searched hi & lo for the best price for over a year and that’s where I ended up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I mostly look for good quality stuff, however if I see something that has the look I want but maybe not necessarily 100% quality, I may still buy it. If any of you are familiar with Grandinroad, which I’m sure most of you are, a good example are those expressive pumpkins. I bought the 2 they sold last year, and just got the 3rd one that they are selling this year. I love their faces, but being that they are made out of paper mache, I definitely don’t think they’re worth the asking price of $69. I don’t even think they’re worth a sale price + free shipping. At most I’d value them at $20-25. But I do love their faces and I love how they look sitting together amongst all the other decor around them, so to that end, they were worth at least something to get me to buy them. I feel the same way about this vampire cat.


I agree with you on those pumpkins. I loved their look & they are really worth about $20-$25 like you said. That stated I still love them too. I didn't get their mate this year. 

I still love them but it's always good to know the details & how everyone feels about stuff.

I love that cat's whiskers. I've known many cats IRL with super long whiskers like that & for that's what makes it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone have the skeleton book holder? City Lights had one Vampire cat remaining, so of course I had to buy it before it was gone and I was left with years of regret! LOL. I’m leaning towards getting this skeleton book holder as well. What do you think?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My vampire cat is scheduled to arrive on Monday. Yay! After watching the Roger’s Garden Halloween video today, I’m excited to see the cat up close and personal.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s a nice book stand! How big is it though? It could add such a nice touch if you have a spell book. I have a HUGE spell book (well, right now it’s a gigantic leather journal that I’ve been procrastinating getting to work on to transform it into a spell book) so it would need a really big book stand. I dare ask.....how much?

Haha I figured you’d end up getting the vampire cat! We have no willpower to resist, and the temptation would always haunt you. If you didn’t get it thru City Lights, you would break down and buy it somewhere else, paying more. So you can reason with yourself that you actually saved money there. 

At least that’s how my mind operates!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m out of control this year.

I just purchased these 2 from Moonstruck Gifts. They had several items marked down to 50% off (or up to) so I couldn’t resist on these....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, if anyone was interested in the skull wall mask (Grandinroad had it on their site last year which is where I got mine), Moonstruck Gifts has it for half off which is a decent price. I would never buy it at full price, but at a sale price it’s actually a nice wall piece!

https://moonstruckgifts.com/katherines-collection-forest-cemetery-skull-wall-mask-50-off/


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

vampire kitty made it here...love it... dont have any objection to the tongue color since hes a vampire kitty, i am going to groom the whiskers and hit them with alittle heat to style them. thanks for the post on this, i hadnt seen this cat before!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> vampire kitty made it here...love it... dont have any objection to the tongue color since hes a vampire kitty, i am going to groom the whiskers and hit them with alittle heat to style them. thanks for the post on this, i hadnt seen this cat before!!




Ahhh you must be the other person that got one! When I bought mine they had 3, and I know Bobbiejo got one. Assuming you got it at City Lights.

My comments about the tongue color was actually because it’s a vampire cat! I was hoping it would be a brighter red color that you’d typically see on a vampire. So it just seemed a little dark to me. But the more it sits out and I see it when I walk past it, I am totally fine with the color as is, so I won’t be messing with it.

That’s a great idea about bringing heat to the whiskers! I’ll have to try that too....I have one or 2 that just don’t lay right....


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m glad you like your vampire cat! Mine is scheduled to arrive today. I can’t wait!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I received an extremely smashed box today that held my Vampire cat. He appears to be ok, but I’m going to take a more thorough look to confirm that. My question to the two of you that bought the cat - did your cat come wrapped in a layer of bubble wrap in the shipping box or was your’s double boxed (meaning the cat was in a box which was then placed inside the shipping box)? It traveled all the way from California; I’m surprised it wasn’t better protected. As this was my first Katherine’s Collection piece, I wasn’t sure what to expect, but I guess I thought a box would be included.

I’m fine with the color of the tongue, but I will probably paint the fangs white. They’re not well painted.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mine just came in one box, but with a LOT of bubble wrap. The cat itself was wrapped in a few layers and taped off, and was then placed in a larger bed of bubble wrap. But the bubblewrap was the thin kind, and obviously used, however there was enough of it to protect it. My box was intact and didn’t have any damage, although I did notice it was coming all the way from California when I got the shipping confirmation so that had me worry a little. I’ve often had things arrive damaged when traveling across country, so I dread opening my packages that come from the west coast. 

I think for the price we paid, they should have at least shipped it Priority Mail. That would help cut down on potential damage since it gets handled less during transit. For mine, they used UPS “My Choice” which starts off with UPS, but then UPS hands off to USPS to make the final delivery. So lots of hands on it and lots of hands = more opportunities for error.

Anyway, I hope yours is ok!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I like the look of the vampire cat, but agree that he is overpriced. He’s currently perched on a dresser overlooking where my dog is laying. Perhaps intimidating him a little? ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine came double boxed n well wrapped. No issues at all. I love him. Im a gothic victorian antique collector n sell. I do my front hall all goth vampire every year. Hes perfect, fits right in. Id agree his price could be lower maybe in 90 range but its one of those things how bad do you want him. Trigger pulled. Lol. Thnx again for sharing


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I like the look of the vampire cat, but agree that he is overpriced. He’s currently perched on a dresser overlooking where my dog is laying. Perhaps intimidating him a little? &#55357;&#56833;



Yeah unfortunately ALL of KC is overpriced, so it really comes down to how bad you want it! Same thing with those framed pieces from TM. But at least now my crazy online search can be put to bed with this vampire kitty, because I really did search hi and lo ever since I saw it at Rogers Gardens.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got my grim reaper and skeleton moon ornaments today, and they are fantastic!

The grim reaper, which I got for $79 and thought was a great price considering it’s just over two feet tall, is well made. I knew from the photo that I recognized the gray velvet material, which is similar to what she used on the skull wall mask. So from that end, I am very happy with it. There is a bit of glitter on it though which I could do without, but oh well. They said it was the last one when I bought it, but I noticed that it’s still on the site but at full price.

And the 2 ornaments are also great., which I got for $22, which I thought was a fair price for the pair. They are detailed 360 degrees, and the moon itself has some weight to it (figuratively and literally) so it’s not just this skinny little ornament. I have a thing for moons (among other things) so I’m very happy to add these to my collection!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Cool! What do you do with the ornaments? Do you decorate a Halloween tree?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nope, no tree, because, well....cats 

I haven’t decided how I will display them yet. I may just drape them over a doorknob, or maybe even on the magnetic hooks on my fridge. I find the fridge often gets overlooked when it comes to holiday decorating!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just posted this in the Tuesday Morning thread, but thought I’d post here as well.....

I got an email this morning from Tuesday Morning that officially announces “Halloween has arrived” and they included an ad for Katherine’s Collection. In that ad, they give a link to the stores that are carrying KC.

I don’t know if it’s all inclusive, but maybe this will help those who are searching for some of the KC items....

https://www.tuesdaymorning.com/katherines-collection


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My KC skeleton bookstand arrived. I got it for a reduced price because the spellbook that sits on the stand was not with it. Any old book can be used instead I’m thinking! Something that wasn’t noticeable in the online pictures is there’s a lot of purple glitter in between the ribs and other strategic places on the skeleton. This great bookstand is going to be part of my kitchen counter Halloween display. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love it! I’m ok with strategically placed glitter. I’ve noticed that with many of her things, so apparently “Katherine” likes glitter!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey y’all I’m in search for the Greta Witch tabletop server. It was from the 2017 collection. If anyone has one they are selling or know where I can find it I will buy!!! Please send it my way!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I have the witch tabletop server (the older version...I don't like the one GR is selling this year...her face looks too un-haggish for me) and the 3 D Countess hanging portrait as well as the jeweled rat. They are exquisite. Good materials, lovely not cheap or cheesy fabrics, good workmanship. Yes, they are expensive but they are worth SOME of that high price. Honestly, I feel they are truly worth about Half what they charge for them but a thing's value is whatever you can get people to pay for it.


If you EVER sell it please let me know. I have been looking everywhere for the Greta tabletop server


----------

